# Finally used my waterbutt water



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Well on Monday we finally had a dry day here in Milton Keynes so I hooked my Nilfisk up to the waterbutts and managed to give the car a long needed wash.

Using the high pressure nozzles I didn't notice any real difference in pressure or performance. However using my foam lance I wasn't getting particularly good foam until I got to the bottom of the bottle. 

Not sure why this happened though, maybe I'm better off investing in a pump for the waterbutt. 

Anyway, I reckon I used roughly 40 litres of water (excluding the water in the buckets for the 2BM; rinsing wheels, snowfoam then rinse, then final rinse.

On the plus side it's rained since then and my supplies of water are replenished


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I got 100L butt and a 80L Tank ready to go when i get in my new house, but whats the betting it wont rain after i get it installed


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Irony of not beable to use water butts during a hose pipe ban cause its been raining for a month should not be lost.....


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

The weather has just been ridiculous. I'm pretty sure for the last 3 weeks it's been raining at least once an hour here


----------

